# Amph sulphate or phosphate?



## MadHatter (Apr 17, 2022)

What is the actual difference between these two salts? I can deduct from calculations that the sulphate form would contain more amphetamine per weight, and that the phosphate salt should be easier soluble in water, but is there an actual difference in macroscopic properties between them? How about hygroscopy? I really only have experience with the sulphate form, but in what way will the end product differ if it's produced by addition of phosphoric acid in the final step?


----------



## Sasha89

Das würde mich auch sehr interessieten


----------



## Marvin "Popcorn" Sutton

Here's an interesting topic about amphetamine salts


----------



## MadHatter

Marvin Popcorn Sutton said:


> Here's an interesting topic about amphetamine salts



Marvin Popcorn SuttonYes, that is interesting and very well-written, thank you! I had missed that one. 

Alas, it doesn't really answer my questions. It is mostly an exposé about enantiomers, with a brief introduction about the salt forms. 
So my question remains: what are the important differences in physical properties between amphetamine sulphate and phosphate, and how do they affect handling, storage and usage? 

And no, I don't mean bioeffects. Anyone who starts dribbling about them having different effects in the body has just exposed his own incompetence and will be ignored or possibly ridiculed.


----------



## William Dampier

DocX said:


> Alas, it doesn't really answer my questions. It is mostly an exposé about enantiomers, with a brief introduction about the salt forms.
> So my question remains: what are the important differences in physical properties between amphetamine sulphate and phosphate, and how do they affect handling, storage and usage?



DocXPhosphate melting point below, it is more demanding to long-term storage conditions.


----------



## MadHatter

William Dampier said:


> Phosphate melting point below, it is more demanding to long-term storage conditions.



William DampierThank you W! But may I ask why? More hygroscopic?


----------

